# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Να πάρω παρέα στο Cockatiel μου ;;

## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα ... θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας συμφωνα με το θεμα του νεου μου κοκατιλ .......τον εχει 2 εβδομαδες ειναι εξυπνος και απιστευτα χαδιαρης ...πολυ ομως...εχω ενα κλουβι 80υψος  45 πλατος και 45 μηκος και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν χρειαζεται παρεα γιατι το  πρωι οταν φευγω για το σχολειο το καταλαβαινει και τρελενεται ,του αφηνω ενα ραδιοφωνακι για να εχει παρεα αλλα οταν βγω απο την πορτα της εισοδου τον ακουω ακομα και δεν μπορω σπαραζει η καρδια μου καθε πρωι......για αυτο θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν χρειαζεται ενα αλλο παπαγαλακι μαζι ....η ενα αλλο σαν καναρινι που θα το εχω σε αλλο κλουβι απλα για να του κανει παρεα.....απελπισια ....

----------


## olga

Τα κοκατιλ ειναι κοινωνικά πουλια και καλό είναι πιστεύω να έχουν παρέα, οπότε πάρε ένα του αντίθετου φύλου για να μην είναι μόνο του και σίγουρα θα προτειμάει την παρέα ενός άλλου κοκατιλ!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι αλλα δέν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα χωράνε στο ίδιο κλουβί,γιατι το κλουβί του έχει ύψος αλλά όχι μήκος και πλάτος που χρειάζεσε για το ζευγάρι!!!

----------


## olga

Μιχαλη βαλε μια φωτο απο το κλουβακι. Οπως ειδα τις διαστασεις δεν μου φαινεται μικρο για δυο πουλακια.

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα σας ναι συμφωνω απολυτα για την παρεα ...αλλα ειναι και ενα αλλο θεμα που με απασχολει ....αν βαλω θυληκο απο ολα αυτα που εχω διαβασει υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να μου  κανουν αυγα πραγμα λιγο δυσκολο να το φροντισω γιατι δεν θα  προλαβαινω καθολου ειμαι σχολειο φροντιστηρια προπονησεις και τα μικρα χρειαζονται χρονο....εγω σκεφτηκα οτι μεσα στις γιορτες αν μαζευα λεφτα ισως να επαιρνα ενα πιο μεγαλο κλουβι και ενα ρινκνεκ .......που εχω φαει σκαλωμα με αυτα χοντρο!!!και να τα εχω διπλα διπλα ξερω γω .... θα ηταν πολυ ωραια !!! αλλα  το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα σε αυτην την ιστορια ειναι η μανα μου που μαλλον δεν θα θελει αλλη κουβεντα για αυτο το θεμα αλλα θα προσπαθησω να την πεισω ........ποιες ειναι οι ιδανικεσ κλουβιου για ενα ρικνεκ ?

----------


## olga

Αν παρεις αλλο ειδος παπαγαλου ισως να μην ταιριαξει σαν παρεα στο κοκατιλ, ασε που μπορει να το ζηλευει και να εχεις και αλλα προβληματα. Αν δεν θες να γεννανε παρε ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ αφου λες οτι θες αυτο που εχεις να του παρεις κατι να εχει παρεα, η καλυτερη παρεα ειναι ενα του ιδιου ειδους

----------


## WhiteFace

ναι εχεισ δικιο αλλα αρσενικο με αρσενικο στο ιδιο κλουβι δεν θα εχουν προβληματα κυριαρχιας ??και πως θα καταλαβω οτι συμπαθιουνται ??ασε που πρεπει να βεβαιωθω σιγουρα οτι ειναι αρσενικο το αλλο ,,,,μπερδεμα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μιχάλη μπορείς να πάρεις ένα θηλυκό και να μήν το βάλεις πολύ απλά να γεννήσει..δεν καταλαβαίνω τον δισταγμό σου!Απλά δεν θα βάλεις φωλιά και θα τα έχεις στο ίδιο κλουβί..πίστεψε με αν δεν έχουν φωλιά η θηλυκιά δεν θα επιτρέψει να παιχτεί βάτεμα ...!!!! :wink:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

θα παιχτει βατεμα.. παπαγαλοι ειναι. και εαν θελουν θα γεννησουν και χωρις φωλια. πραττουν συμφωνα με το ενστικτο τους, οχι με τα θεληματα αυτου που τα φροντιζει. 
Μιχαλη.. δεν ξερω, ειναι λιγο νωρις να παρεις αλλο πουλακι, μολις δυο εβδομαδες το εχεις το αλλο. ισως να μεινεις ετσι για λιγο καιρο ακομη μεχρι να σιγουρευτεις οτι πραγματικα μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις στις αναγκες ενος ακομη πουλιου.

----------


## vasilis.a

αν δεν βαλεις φωλια δεν θα εχεις αναπαραγωγη μην φοβασαι.το θεμα ειναι αλλο..εσυ λες δεν μπορεις να φροντιζεις τωρα ενα δυο πουλακια,..αν αυξησεις το κοπαδι σου και μετα πας για σπουδες η φανταρος..ποιος θα τα φροντιζει σωστα????ε???η μαμα σου???δε νομιζω.οποτε καλο ειναι να σκεφτομαστε και το μετα..

----------


## WhiteFace

Καταρχην ευχαριστω ολους για την προσοχη σας . θα μεινω προσωρινα ετσι και θα δειξει στην πορεία .Επιπλεον βασιλη δεν ειπα οτι δεν μπορω να φροντιζω δυο πουλακια ειπα οτι δεν θελω να μπλεκω σε ιστοριες με μωρα και κρεμες κτλπ κτλπ απλα θελω μια παρεα για το κοκατιλ μου και τιποτα αλλο ......

----------


## olga

Αν δεν βαλεις φωλια δεν το εμποδιζεις να γεννησει τα αυγα οταν ερθει η εποχη του. Εχει τυχει να μου γεννησουν στον πατο του κλουβιου. Τα κοκατιλωοπως ειπα ειναι κοινωνικα πουλια και δυο αρσενικα να εχεις αν εχει γινει σωστα η γνωριμια, αρχικα σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια και μετα μαζι, δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## demis

Να σου ζησει το πουλάκι σου! Δεν συμφώνω πως αν δεν βάλεις φωλια δεν θα έχεις ζευγάρωμα. Ισα ισα αν έχεις αντιθετου φύλου και δεν βάζεις φωλιά θα έχεις περισσοτερα προβλήματα. Συμφώνω πως  θέλουν τάιρι κανονικά ομως  αυτό το λέμε με ευκολία οταν έχουμε μικρού είδους πουλιά και φθηνά όμως όταν έχουμε μεγάλα πουλιά που κοστίζουν ακριβά  και θέλουν τεράστιο κλουβί και κάνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη φασαρία αν ειναι 2  δέν το κάνουμε τόσο θέμα οτι θέλουν παρέα του ειδους τους.  Μέχρι να ενηλικιώθει το πουλί μπορείς να το έχεις μόνο του για λίγο καιρό μετά θα θέλει περισσότερη παρέα και θα αγριέψει λίγο παραπανω επειδή θα σε βλέπει σαν ταίρι του. Αν πάρεις ριγκνεκ και το έχεις στο δίπλα κλουβι προσωπικά δεν ξέρω πως θα ειναι γιατι δεν ειχα ποτε μεγαλύτερο πουλί απο κοκατιλ ομως φαντάζομαι πως ισως το κοκατίλ στην αρχή πάθει λίγο πανικό με τον νέο συγκάτοικο που ειναι κάπως μεγαλύτερος απο αυτόν και πιο φωνακλάς. Εχω παρατηρήσει πως για τέτοια περίπτωση ενα αρσνεικο μπάτζυ στο διπλα κλουβι ειναι καλός συγκάτοικος για κοκατίλ γιατι ειναι μικρότερα και οχι τόσο φωνακλάδες οπότε. Οτι θα ζηλέψει θα ζηλεψει οτι και να πάρεις. Αν πάρεις δευτερο αρσενικο κοκατιλ και ειναι μικρότερο απ οαυτο δεν θα υπάρξει προβλημα στο μέλλιον αντε και αν υπάρξει θα το έχεις και αυτο ξεχωριστά στο διπλα κλουβι και θα κανει παρέα το ενα στο άλλο. Εχω δυο αρσενικά κοκατιλ αδερφάκια απο ξεχωριστή γέννα. Ο πρώτος ηταν 8 μηνων οταν του έβαλα για συγκάτοικο ενα δυο μηνών κοκατιλ αδερφάκι που  μου εμοιαζε για αρσενικο. Στην αρχή οσο τα ειχα μαζί μου έξω ο μεγάλος τσιμπούσε το μικρό και λέω μάλλον πρεπει να το δώσω το μικρό γιατι δεν παιζει να το δεχτεί ομως το αφησα μεσα στο κλουβι  του και ειδα οτι δεν του εδινε σημασία οσο ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι και μονο οταν ηταν πανω μου του ρμουσε που και που. Ετσι ολο το καλοκαιρι τα εβγαζα λιγο έξω και μερικές μέρες καθολου κι ετσι γνωρίστικαν και δεν μάλωναν καθόλου  και τώρα μετα απο 4 μηνες που ειναι μαζί δεν παιζει προβλημα. Απλά ο μεγάλος του ψηλο αγριεβει οταν το μικρό  ειναι στον ιδιο ομμο μου με αυτον. Αλλα το μικρό φευγει αμέσως παει  ηρεμα χωρις να δειξει ταραγμενο και καθεται  στο χέρι μου η απο την αλλη μερια.  Τελικά οντως ειναι αρσενικος και ο μικρος και μεχρι στιγμης μαι χαρά. Θα δώ τι θα γίνει κι οταν ο μικρός οριμάσει  ίσως αρχίσει να γινεται πιο αρχηγός οποτε ισως τα χωρίσω και τα έχω  σε ξεχωριστό κλουβι διπλα διπλα. Αρκετοι το κάνουν αυτοεπειδη δεν μπορουν να εχουν την πολτέλεια να ασχοληθουν με αναπαραγώγες να έχουν  δυο αρσενικα σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια  διπλα διπλα και να τα εχουν ετσι για χρονια χωρις προβλημα αλλα ασχολουνε καθημερινα και με τα δυο πουλια δηλαδή και τα εχουν εξω μαζί και τα δυο αλλα και μια δυο ώρε ξεχωριστά δηλαδή  μια δυο ώρε περνάνε με το ένα κοκατιλ σε αλλο δωμάτιο μια με το αλλο.

----------


## WhiteFace

πο......τελεια  :Ashamed0005:  δηλαδη μου προτεινετε απο οτι καταλαβα να παρω αρσενικο κοκατιλ και να  τα εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι ? δεν ξερω πως θα αντιδρασει ο Νιτζελ αλλα δεν θελω να παθει κατι .......η ηλικια ενηλικιωσεις ειναι περιπου στον χρονο ?  αλλα αν παρω ενα μπατζι και εχω ενα δευτερο κλουβι καθε μερα πρεπει πριν το σχολειο να τα φροντιζω και τα δυο...αλλα αν το  μπατζι επιτεθει στον Νιτζελ?εκτος και αν δεν παρω αλλο παπαγαλο και παρω καναρινι η κατι τετιο .......τωρα το κοκατιλ ειναι 3 μηνων ποσο να περιμενω ακομα ?....παιδια σορρυ που σας πριζω αλλα πραγματικα εχω αγχωθει ......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιχάλη νομίζω δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι ακόμα για το τι φίλο θα πάρεις στο κοκατιλάκι σου. Και εμένα τριών μηνών είναι (χρονικά μαζί τα είχαμε πάρει :Ρ ), και πιστεύω έχεις χρόνο ακόμη μέχρι να είναι απαραίτητο να του πάρεις ταίρι ή απλά φίλο. Θα μπορούσες να το κοινωνικοποιήσεις λίγο και με τη μητέρα σου έτσι ώστε τις ώρες που θα λείπεις να μην νιώθει τελείως μόνο του. Ξέρω ότι την δάγκωνε όπως μας είχες πει, αλλά ίσως αν τον ταΐσει κεχρί από τα κάγκελα να μπορέσει λίγο να τη συνηθίσει.

Για παράδειγμα, το δικό μου κοκατίλ αρχικά εμπιστεύεται πάνω από όλα εμένα, αλλά έχει έρθει να φάει κεχρί και από το αγόρι μου ας πούμε, ενώ προσπαθώ να τον εξοικειώνω και με τη μητέρα μου, εκπαιδεύοντας τον μπροστά της έτσι ώστε να μην δένεται αποκλειστικά με εμένα και σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να λείψω να στεναχωριέται. Φυσικά και εγώ στο μέλλον θα του πάρω ταίρι, αλλά προς το παρόν περνάει και μόνος του καλά.

Επίσης, δεν νομίζω ότι αν πάρεις καναρινάκι θα το θεωρεί ιδιαίτερη παρέα. Νομίζω ότι θα του περνάει λίγο αδιάφορο να πω την αλήθεια, ίσως όμως κάνω και λάθος.

Αν δεν θέλεις να έχεις αναπαραγωγές και τα λοιπά, θα πάρεις αρσενικό. Με τη σκέψη όμως ότι μπορεί να δεχτούν να είναι στο ίδιο κλουβί, αλλά μπορεί και όχι, είναι κάτι που έγκεινται και στο  χαρακτήρα του πουλιού πιστεύω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Τι ένα... τι δύο κλουβιά. 
Δεν είναι και μεγάλη φασαρία η φροντίδα τους.
Απλά νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις θηλυκό τελικά για να μην του στερήσεις τη χαρά της συμβίωσης.
Και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις τον τρόπο να φροντίσεις και τα δυο πουλάκια.
Φαίνεται να τα αγαπάς πολύ.

----------


## WhiteFace

Κωνσταντινα το εκανα και ειχαμε ραγδαιες αλλαγες.... :Happy:  το προσπαθησα για περιπου 3-4 ωρες και επειδη νωμιζω πως ειναι πανεξυπνος τωρα καθετε στο χερι της μανας μου χωρις να της σκιζει το δερμα χαχαχχαχα ειναι πολυ αγαπημενοι και η μανα μου εχει τρελαθει ....
Μαργαριτα ισως εχεις δικιο για τα δυο κλουβια αλλα λεω να περιμενω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα για καλαντα και γενεθλια να μαζεψω λεφτα να παρω ενα αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι και μαζι με αυτο ενα αρσενικο κοκατιλ,δεν θα τα βαλω αμεσως μαζι και το δευτερο κοκατιλ θα το βαλω στο τορινο κλουβι του Νιτζελ ,θα τον κρατησω εκει για 1-2 μηνες ετσι ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρος ,θα τα εχω διπλα διπλα και θα αφιερωνω πολυ χρονο και στα δυο ξεχωριστα ,ετσι μετα αν τα βαλω μαζι να μην εχουν επιθετικη συμπεριφορα το ενα με το αλλο ....Ευχτυχως Ο νιτζελ μου βγηκε πολυ συνεργασιμος και νομιζω καταλαβαινει την αγαπη που του δινω ετσι ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο Μιχάλη, πολύ χαίρομαι!! Είναι πολύ έξυπνα τα κοκατίλ όντως και πιστεύω θα είναι πιο ήρεμος τώρα που θα έχει παρέα και τη μαμά σου και δεν θα είναι μόνο κολλημένος σε εσένα  :winky:  

Αρχικά όταν πάρεις το καινούργιο κοκατίλ θα το έχεις σε ένα διαφορετικό χώρο για λίγο καιρό, τη λεγόμενη καραντίνα που λέμε, για να σιγουρευτείς πως είναι υγιές αλλά και για να συνηθίσει το χώρο του, μετά σιγά σιγά θα συστήσεις τα δύο πουλάκια, σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά όπως λες και εσύ, δίπλα δίπλα και με το καιρό θα τα βάλεις και μαζί! 

Φυσικά και καταλαβαίνουν την αγάπη μας τα πουλάκια! Στο δείχνει άλλωστε όταν σε εμπιστεύεται τόσο πολύ από τη πρώτη στιγμή!!

----------


## demis

Καλά σε ζηλεύω ειναι υπέροχο να κάνουν κι αλλοι στο σπίτι παρέα με τα πουλάκια μας οταν εμεις λύπουμε.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γεια σου Μιχάλη,τι κάνει το φιλιοτσάκι μου..ζητάει για γκομενάκι ο τρελός??
Λοιπόν εγώ λέω να του πάρεις ένα θηλυκό κοκατίλ και να το έχεις σε ένα ωραίο μεγάλο κλουβί δίπλα στου αρσενικού ώστε να μήν υπάρχει θέμα όταν θα φεύγεις και όταν θα μπορείς θα τα  έχεις μαζί ,βέβαια έξω απο το κλουβί,στις ώρες πτήσεις και πάλι μετά ο καθένας στο κλουβάκι του!!! :wink: 
Απλά πάρε ένα μεγαλύτερο και καλύτερο κλουβί από αυτό που έχεις γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα μπορεί να θές να τα ζευγαρώσεις..οπότε σου προτείνω για ένα τέτοιο κλουβί!!!
 

και θα σου στείλω σε πμ το σαιτ να δείς!!!! :wink:

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλημερα,Χαχαχα μαριε ναι ειναι γυναικας ......αλλα δεν με νοιαζει δεν θελω γεννες και φωλια να μην βαλω υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να γεννησουν απο οτι λενε οι φιλοι απο πανω ...δεν ξερω θα πραγματοποιησω το σχεδιο μου , φαινεται πολυ καλο τι λες ?
Και Θεμη ευχαριστω γι τα καλα σπυ λογια πραγματι ειναι πολυ βολευτικο να μην ειναι μονο σε εμενα κολλημενος ...

----------


## WhiteFace

Λοιπον μετα απο καιρο επεισα την μανα μου επιτελους και ισως τα χριστουγεννα οταν μαζεψω λεφτα να παρω ενα ημερο αρσενικο μικρης ηλικιας για να κανει παρεα στον δικο μου οταν φευγω τι λετε ???? Πειτε μου αν μπορειτε τα βασικα σταδια της καραντινας και πως να κανω την γνωριμα μεταξυ τους .Αλλα εχω μια ένσταση και φοβαμε οτι αν του παρω παρεα 1ον:Σεπεριπτωση που τσακονωνται τι κανω και 2ον:αν με το καλο πανε ολα κομπλε και κανουνε παρεα, μετα εμενα θα με ξεχασει ο Νιτζελ και δεν θα μου δινει καθολου σημασια?

----------


## blackmailer

εγω θα προτεινα να παρεις ενα κοριτσακι να ταιριαξουν πιο ευκολα! δυο αρσενικα μαζι θα εχουν σιγουρα καυγαδες και τσακωμους και ισως καταληξουν σε καποιο τραυματισμο. ασε που αν παρεις θηλυκο καποια στιγμη ισως εχεις και γεννα... :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Ναι το γνωριζω αυτο , αλλα αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου , λογο φροντιστηριου σχολειου και προπονησης δεν θα μπορω να τα βγαλω περα με γεννες κτλπ.Σκεφτομουν αρσενικο σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι για αρκετο  καιρο να περσει και η καραντινα και ισως πιο μετα να προσπαθησω να τα βαλω μαζι........ προτεινεται μου κατι

----------


## blackmailer

ίσως να μην μπορέσεις ποτέ να βάλεις μαζί 2 αρσενικά!! το ότι θα πάρεις ένα θηλυκό δεν συνεπάγεται και γέννες αυτόματα πάντως...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> ίσως να μην μπορέσεις ποτέ να βάλεις μαζί 2 αρσενικά!! το ότι θα πάρεις ένα θηλυκό δεν συνεπάγεται και γέννες αυτόματα πάντως...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...μπορεί να έχεις κάποιες στιγμές αυγουλάκι αλλά αυτό ελέγχετε και μάλιστα εύκολα αλλά καυγάδες και τραυματισμούς δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Λοιπον μετα απο πολυ σκεψη με την μανα μου αποφασισα να μην παρω αλλο πουλακι διοτι τα επομενα 2 χρονια ειναι μονο διαβασμα , δυστιχως.Βεβαια αυτο θα μου δωσει την ευκαιρια να κανω την σχεση μου με τον Νιτζελ ακομα πιο καλη ,ισως να του αρεσει που θα ειναι μονος του και αρχοντας.Παντως στο μελλον σιγουρα θα βαλω ενα θυληκο ωστε να εχω σκοπιμα γεννα !!!

----------


## Dimas Giannis

Όλα στην ώρα τους.
Και πολύ καλά κάνεις,που το συζητάς με τους δικούς σου.

----------


## WhiteFace

Παιδια εχω προβλημα παλι , σημερα μετα τους αγωνες που ειχα ηρθα σπιτι και ηθελα να βγαλω τον παπαγαλο μου .Τον εβγαλα ολα καλα η συμπεριφορατου ομως ηταν λιγο νευρικη , μπαινει η μανα μου μεσα στο δωματιο και φευγει ο Νιτζελ και παει και τιν δαγκωνει με μανια και δεν σταματαγε  ευτυχως η μανα μου αντεδρασε ψυχραιμα και απλα τον πηρα απο παω της και τον ηρεμισα .Μετα απο μια ωρα που ειχε χαλαρωσει μπηκε η κοπελα μου μεσα και εγινε ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα !!!! προσπαθουσαμε να καταλαβουμε τι ειναι.Ετσι βγαλαμε το συμπερασμα οτι ειναι προστατευτικος , εκανε δηλαδη η κοπελα μου οτι με βαραει και βγηκε απο το κλουβι του που ηταν ανοιχτη η πορτα και παει και της επιτιθεται !!!! πειτε μου τι να κανω πλζ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ίσως να έχεις γίνει το ταίρι του, δεν ξέρω.... Τώρα λογικά θα είναι και περίπου 6 μηνών (αν θυμάμαι καλά ίδια ηλικία είχαν τα δικά μας κοκατιλάκια), οπότε γίνεται και λίγο άντρας και το παίζει βαρύς και ασήκωτος!!! 

Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν εσένα ξεκίνησε, αλλά εμένα άρχισε να περνάει την πτερρόροια που περνούν μεταξύ 6-12 μηνών, οπότε κάποιες φορές δεν θέλει και πολλά πολλά και μου γκρινιάζει. Πιστεύω μπορείς όταν το κάνει αυτό, απλά να τον απομακρύνεις και να τον βάζεις στο κλουβί του με κλειστή την πόρτα. Για να καταλάβει έτσι ότι όταν είναι "άτακτος" δεν θα μπορεί να είναι μαζί σου.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Κωνσταντίνα!Αγρίεψε ο μικρός ο τσουλουφάκος!

----------


## blackmailer

ναι κι εγω συμφωνω...αν του δειξεις οτι καθε φορα που δαγκωνει θα μπαινει πισω στο κλουβι ισως σταματησει. επισης και το παρροτλετ μου οσο περνουσε πτερορροια ηταν πιο αγριεμενο, δεν ηθελε χαδακια στο κεφαλι που παλι της αρεσαν αλλα πλεον που ολοκληρωθηκε η πτερορροια ερχεται και μου τριβεται μονη της...μην ανησυχεις λοιπον και απλα φροντισε να μην του δινεται η αφορμη να δαγκωσει αλλα κ αν δαγκωσει να δει οτι εχει τιμωρια μετα!

----------


## WhiteFace

Λοιπον εχω νεα , ηρθαμε απο τον πτηνιατρο πριν απο 2 ωρες και καναμε εξετασεις , ο μικρος ειναι σε αρχες πτερορροιαςαλλα ειναι μια χαρα,Επισης ειναι 37 εκατοστα και 113 γραμμαρια , μου ειπε ο πτηνιατρος πως ειναι πολυ μεγαλωσομο για κοκατιλ ισχυει ?

----------


## blackmailer

ναι...αν σκεφτεις οτι τα κοκατιλ συνηθως παιζουν γυρω στα 30-33εκ. και περιπου 100γρ, ο δικος σου ειναι τουμπανακος!! χαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μακρύ πουλί... απο όσο έχω ακούσει για ετσι μεγαλόσωμα ζώα ισχύει ότι είναι όπως είπε και ο κ.Νεκταριος τούμπανα τόσο σε ασθένειες όσο και σε αναπαραγωγές (στα πουλιά μπορεί να μην ισχύει και να λεω ανοησίες και περιττόλογα!)

----------


## WhiteFace

χαχαχα μας εχει βγει Ντουκι ο σπορος .......λετε να μεγαλωσει κιαλο ? ποτε ενηλικιωνονται τα κοκατιλ ?

----------


## CreCkotiels

> χαχαχα μας εχει βγει Ντουκι ο σπορος .......λετε να μεγαλωσει κιαλο ? ποτε ενηλικιωνονται τα κοκατιλ ?


Πόσο θα πάει δηλαδή... κάτι τον ταίζεις και γίνετε έτσι μεγάλος!!χαχαχα...
Φτού φτού μην τον ματιάσουμε!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

χαχαχα ναι αναβολικα κετσι χαχαχα

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα παιδια !!!!!
Ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσω πως μετα απο 2 μηνες πρηξιματος στην μανα μου μου εδωσε το ενταξει για δευτερο κοκατιλ !!
θα παρω θυληκο και θελω να ειναι αρκετα μικρης ηλικιας τι λετε ???
Επισης θα ηθελα να με συμβουλεψετε ειδικα με την καραντινα και γενικα αν το κλουβι μου ειναι ενταξει για δυο, τι θα πρεπει να κανω στην διαρρύθμιση και οτι θελετε για να με βοηθησετε !!!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κάποιος είναι ευτυχισμένος!  :Rolleye0012: 
Αδερφέ μου μπράβο .... όπως σου είπα θέλει υπομονή!

----------


## WhiteFace

Μαριε σε ευχαριστω !! Πρεπει να με βοηθησεις οσο μπορεις !!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πιστεύω μπορείς άνετα να πάρεις κοκατιλάκι μικρής ηλικίας έτσι ώστε να σε μάθει πριν γνωρίσει το θηρίο! Από εκεί και πέρα τα πουλάκια θα πρέπει να ζουν για 40 ημέρες σε ξεχωριστά κλουβιά και χώρους προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί πως το καινούργιο κοκατίλ είναι υγιές χωρίς να επηρεαστεί ο Νιτζελ. 

Διάβασε αυτό για να σε βοηθήσει *Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά !*Τώρα, αφού περάσει η διάρκεια των 40 ημερών, θα φέρεις τα πουλάκια στον ίδιο χώρο αλλά σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά ακόμα για να γνωριστούν μεταξύ τους με ασφάλεια. Αργότερα θα βγαίνουν για κοινές πτήσεις μαζί ώσπου τελικά θα μπουν και στο ίδιο κλουβάκι! Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να βρω το κλουβί που έχεις το Νίτζελ, αν μπορείς βάλε εδώ πάλι μια φωτογραφία να το δούμε για να σου πούμε τα του χώρου και της διαρρύθμισης!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχαχα είδες τελικά που όλα πήγαν καλά … άμα σου λέω πως το πρήξιμο πιάνει να με ακούς αδερφέ!!! Όλοι θα σε βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε...
Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με την φίλη μου Κωνσταντίνα !
Λοιπόν στο θέμα της παρέα σου λέω πως τα πράγματα θα έχουν ως εξής :
Είτε θα πάρεις εξημερωμένο κοκατίλ θηλυκό και δεν θα έχεις τόσο την έγνοια του ότι θα πρέπει να το εξημερώσεις ή ότι αν δε σου εξημερωθεί να φοβάσαι μήπως ο Νιτζέλ αλλάξει τελείως συμπεριφορά και αγριέψει !!
Να γνωρίζεις πως ο Νιτζέλ θα δείξει ενδιαφέρον στο καινούριο κοκατίλ Και θα ασχολείται με εκείνο και πιθανόν να μην είναι τόσο αφοσιωμένος σε εσένα κάτι που φυσικά δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα σου δίνει σημασία … απλά έξω από το κλουβί θα προτιμά να είναι μαζί με το θηλυκό … και να κάνει ότι κάνει και εκείνο !!
Φυσικά τις περισσότερες φορές το θηλυκό είναι αυτό που αδιαφορεί τι κάνει το αρσενικό … οπότε μάλλον πως θα σου είναι όλα οκ !!
Σε περίοδο τώρα που θα είναι έτοιμα να ζευγαρώσουν , είσαι διατεθειμένος να κουμαντάρεις την κατάσταση σε περίπτωση γέννηση μη επιθυμητών αυγών ή στο αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να τα προχωρήσεις σε γέννα θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πως δεν θα πρέπει να τα ενοχλείς και να τα βγάζεις έξω από το κλουβί …
Σου παραθέτω λοιπόν τα εξής άρθρα για καραντίνα, αναπαραγωγή καιχρωματισμούς στα κοκατίλ και θα σου πρότεινα να μην τα έχεις στο ίδιο κλουβί … απλά να είναι σε διαφορετικά και να είναι μαζί έξω μόνο στις πτήσεις (όπως το κάνει η κα.Χρύσα με τον Ξέρξη και την Πηνελόπη)
1.*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations)*2.*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*3.*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*Σε περίπτωση που πάρεις  τώρα αρσενικό να είσαι σίγουρος πώς ένα από τα δύο θα επικρατήσει , δηλαδή ,  ένας θα είναι το αφεντικό της κατάστασης …
Λοιπόν ,  δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορώ  να σου πώ … θα μας πούν  και πιο έμπειροι !!!
Αυτά από εμένα ! Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα τα αγαπάς και σου λέω καλύτερα να το αφήσεις για πιο μετά !!
Που να πάρεις ένα νεαρό πουλάκι…
Είμαι και εγώ ανυπόμονος σαν και εσένα απλά πρίν κάνω κάτι σκέφτομαι αν θα μπορώ να τα διατηρώ όχι μόνο τώρα αλλά και σε μερικά χρόνια αν δεν τύχει κάτι απρόοπτο !
Καλή επιτυχία αδερφέ μου !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ένα καταπληκτικό άρθρο για να έχουμε ώς βοηθό !!!
Ευχαριστούμε Κωνσταντίνα !!
*Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

----------

